# Bitcoin boosted as IMF boss Lagarde praises cryptocurrency.



## TheBigShort (28 Apr 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...gpost-cryptocurrency-invest-a8308491.html?amp

Just some excerpts 

_Ms Lagarde wrote in a blogpost that cryptocurrencies like bitcoin could enable fast and inexpensive transactions, while the underlying blockchain technology could make financial markets safer._

_Ms Lagarde reiterated comments she made to the Bank of England last year that called for an even-handed approach to regulation,


Last month, Ms Lagarde expressed her concerns about cryptocurrencies in a separate blogpost titled: 'Addressing the dark side of the crypto world'._


----------



## MrEarl (29 Apr 2018)

Just imagine... 

Fast and inexpensive payments to anywhere in the world, as good a reason as any to support cryptos.

It's no coincidence that banks like Santander are working with Ripple etc.  Not all cryptos will survive, or their underlying projects prove successful, but anyone who thinks that all this technology is going to go away is badly mistaken.


----------



## tecate (8 Jun 2018)

IMF remains consistent in it's open-mindedness on crypto.

Report published in the past few days (pg.13)=>


"_We cannot rule out the possibility that some crypto assets will eventually be more widely adopted and fulfil more of the functions of money in some regions or private e-commerce networks."_
_
"Economists continue to debate the origins of money, and why monetary systems seem to have alternated between commodity and credit money throughout history. *If* crypto assets indeed lead to a more prominent role for commodity money in the digital age, *the demand for central bank money is likely to decline*."_


----------

